# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Waitaki Engineering Suppressor

## gimp

.223 muzzle can, 135mm length, all-stainless, 350gms weight, 38mm diameter.



L->R $20, Roedale Delta IV, Waitaki Engineering, failed "Stonefree"



Welded rear end cap, nicely finished



Rolled front end





Will report back on performance/longevity when I get a chance/the inclination to go shoot

----------


## gimp

I believe they should be able to be made for any standard centrefire calibre, would probably be slightly longer (150mm) however for an -08 sized case.

----------


## Normie

I look forward to the report on this.

----------


## Brennos

I'm looking for something for my Saiga, how much are these?

----------


## gimp

Approx $400 I think.

For more details you'd have to give Mark a call at Waitaki Engineering, (03) 434 3419

----------


## Wildman

Cool.

----------


## tui_man2

they look good as far as muzzel cans go, well finshed product

that homers can thats looking a bit worse for wear?

----------


## puku

The finish on these are awesome a.  Looking forward to report on it Gimp

----------


## Beavis

Interesting. Wonder if they would hold up to being run hard on an AR. Might be tempted to get one for my 14.5" if they're any good.

----------


## gimp

> Interesting. Wonder if they would hold up to being run hard on an AR. Might be tempted to get one for my 14.5" if they're any good.



I'll tell you after the weekend.

----------


## gimp

75 rounds through it, no failure. Got it way too hot to touch. Takes a lot of 'boom' out of the 14.5" .223

----------


## Beavis

Cool. Do they come in black?

----------


## Spanners

> Cool. Do they come in black?


Prob not but spraypaint from REPCO does  :XD:

----------


## Beavis

> Prob not but spraypaint from REPCO does


I was just thinking that

----------


## jakewire

I've had mine from Mark for a month or more now, I chose an overbarrel one as I wanted quietest possible.
Put it on the Finn Light, it's fired exactly 59 rds, no problems, sure cuts the noise of a 120BT going out at 2900+.Spent the afternoon at the range firing 140gr Amax out of it.
I posted a picture of it awhile ago in a thread someone started wanting to know about sako ring height

----------


## gimp

> Cool. Do they come in black?



I do believe so

----------


## gimp

Jakewire can testify to the effect of mine also.

----------


## jakewire

yip. Made a heck of a difference to the AR

----------


## optio

Have had one of waitaki engineering overbarrel suppressors on my 6.5x55 for approx 6 months my daughter shot her first deer with it at christmas 280 yards 1st shot went above 2nd, 3rd, 4th all around the deer which moved approx 5 metres while all this was going on 5th shot straight though the chest another deer 100 yards up the hill didn't even move, my brother in law who thought suppressors were a waste of money now has one of these on his 308.I was that impressed just got another 2, one overbarrel for my 204 and one for my .17hmr just tried them out on the weekend what a difference can't believe how well they work, leave the ear muffs at home now.

----------


## Pop Shot

> Have had one of waitaki engineering overbarrel suppressors on my 6.5x55 for approx 6 months my daughter shot her first deer with it at christmas 280 yards 1st shot went above 2nd, 3rd, 4th all around the deer which moved approx 5 metres while all this was going on 5th shot straight though the chest another deer 100 yards up the hill didn't even move, my brother in law who thought suppressors were a waste of money now has one of these on his 308.I was that impressed just got another 2, one overbarrel for my 204 and one for my .17hmr just tried them out on the weekend what a difference can't believe how well they work, leave the ear muffs at home now.


Interested to see pics of the setup on the 6.5x55?

----------


## optio

Will take a photo tomorrow night for ya Pop Shot

----------


## Normie

> Interested to see pics of the setup on the 6.5x55?


+1

No Website?

----------


## Philipo

> I've had mine from Mark for a month or more now, I chose an overbarrel one as I wanted quietest possible.
> Put it on the Finn Light, it's fired exactly 59 rds, no problems, sure cuts the noise of a 120BT going out at 2900+.Spent the afternoon at the range firing 140gr Amax out of it.
> I posted a picture of it awhile ago in a thread someone started wanting to know about sako ring height


Aye did I read this correctly, Owen did you buy a Can & shit it sounds like you like it, welcome to the 21st century mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## savageshooter

> 75 rounds through it, no failure. Got it way too hot to touch. Takes a lot of 'boom' out of the 14.5" .223


What kinda gas system you running gimp, standard?

Wasnt there issues with the ones the cops were running?

----------


## Beavis

> What kinda gas system you running gimp, standard?
> 
> Wasnt there issues with the ones the cops were running?


From what I've heard (from a well known gunsmith, I won't name names, nor can I claim his view point is gospel), the issues came from the Bushmasters, more so than the suppressors. The increased pressure was resulting in the  bolts breaking at the cam pin hole prematurely. Bushmaster don't HPT/MPI inspect their bolts individually (last I heard) meaning the risk of a sub standard or flawed one getting into circulation is increased. Running a can on an AR can significantly increase the back pressure and chamber pressure. Running one on a carbine length gas system is even worse, as it is already over gassed to begin with - the chamber pressure is high as the bolt unlocks, meaning the lugs get torn out of the barrel extension, putting them under a lot of stress. Some manufactures exasperate this even more by drilling the gas ports too large, so the rifles will cycle with crappy under powered ammo like Wolf. I guess an adjustable gas block would be a sensible fix.

----------


## savageshooter

> From what I've heard (from a well known gunsmith, I won't name names, nor can I claim his view point is gospel), the issues came from the Bushmasters, more so than the suppressors. The increased pressure was resulting in the  bolts breaking at the cam pin hole prematurely. Bushmaster don't HPT/MPI inspect their bolts individually (last I heard) meaning the risk of a sub standard or flawed one getting into circulation is increased. Running a can on an AR can significantly increase the back pressure and chamber pressure. Running one on a carbine length gas system is even worse, as it is already over gassed to begin with - the chamber pressure is high as the bolt unlocks, meaning the lugs get torn out of the barrel extension, putting them under a lot of stress. Some manufactures exasperate this even more by drilling the gas ports too large, so the rifles will cycle with crappy under powered ammo like Wolf. I guess an adjustable gas block would be a sensible fix.



Thank you, wise advise, I was looking at a full piston kit but adjustable gas blocked run at about $99 US, wasnt sure if they would completely fix the problem but hey may as well grab one in the near future. :Thumbsup:

----------


## savageshooter

> Thank you, wise advise, I was looking at a full piston kit but adjustable gas blocked run at about $99 US, wasnt sure if they would completely fix the problem but hey may as well grab one in the near future.


Actually there are some nice $56US ones.

----------


## jakewire

> Aye did I read this correctly, Owen did you buy a Can & shit it sounds like you like it, welcome to the 21st century mate


I've been waiting for shit from you since I posted the photo  :Wink: , thought I'd gotten away with it. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## crzyman

Owen Owen Owen, welcome to the real world, next a pretty black one on that delux

----------


## optio

Here's a Picture of my 6.5x55

----------


## tui_man2

> Here's a Picture of my 6.5x55 Attachment 792


what there overbarrels weight?

----------


## optio

The overbarrel on my T3 is the 350mm long version weighing around 650 grams on the kitchen scales, they also make a shorter version 300mm long not sure of the weight.

----------


## Philipo

> I've been waiting for shit from you since I posted the photo , thought I'd gotten away with it.


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## crzyman

650g is a club not a suppressor........

----------


## savageshooter

> what there overbarrels weight?


Does it come with wheels?

----------


## crzyman

My Santa Fe will tow it if they have a draw bar....


Being serious, my maximus is 670g, but its 50mm round and hanging on a 4kg varming rifle,  weight is not an issue.

----------


## optio

I agree about weight not being a issue when my kids shooting the rifle I want something safe screwed on the end. Makes me wonder how these hunters who complain about the extra weight of a stainless suppressor as opposed to an alloy one manage to carry the meat or head out after shooting an animal.

----------


## tui_man2

> I agree about weight not being a issue when my kids shooting the rifle I want something safe screwed on the end. Makes me wonder how these hunters who complain about the extra weight of a stainless suppressor as opposed to an alloy one manage to carry the meat or head out after shooting an animal.


+1 

but then its hard to carry a animal out when you behind the computer hunting :Thumbsup:

----------


## savageshooter

2 stainless steel suppressors, and 2 logs you can make yaself a Flintstones car and drive out. :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

> I agree about weight not being a issue when my kids shooting the rifle I want something safe screwed on the end. Makes me wonder how these hunters who complain about the extra weight of a stainless suppressor as opposed to an alloy one manage to carry the meat or head out after shooting an animal.


Different people hunt and shoot in diferent ways.Some go hard and high for days where 650gms actually matters and some shoot from the back of a ute.I know its hard to believe but some even shoot standing up as our forfathers did and 650grms on the end of a light rifle is just arse.
And it's a T3 *Light* you use? :ORLY:

----------


## optio

> Different people hunt and shoot in diferent ways.Some go hard and high for days where 650gms actually matters and some shoot from the back of a ute.I know its hard to believe but some even shoot standing up as our forfathers did and 650grms on the end of a light rifle is just arse.
> And it's a T3 *Light* you use?


 I agree Sneeze different people hunt in different ways, but if 650 grams "actually mattered" you wouldn't have a suppressor on your rifle when you go high so how doe's that relate to my statement about stainless vs alloy.
And by the way you need to harden up if u can't hold up 650 grams on the end of a T3 taking a standing freehand shot not that I could hold it up like that for half an hour but for a snap shot no problem weight helps keep steady and for 1300 dollars what flavour rifle would you buy new that is as reliable, accurate, ss synthetic  workhorse the lite part was just the way it came, the rifle + suppressor weighs approx the same as my old parker & hale 270 I use to hunt with.

----------


## sneeze

OK Ill put it this way,  you have a T3 and a 650grm suppressor and your happy,thats cool.But that dosnt mean everyone else has to settle for the same. Industry is market driven, if we just accept whats on offer thats what we will get, if people push for a better lighter product then in time it will come and the bennefits of a suppressed rifle can be enjoyed  by those that are weight concious as well.
 You are right about a bit of weight making offhand shooing easier but my comment about 650grms on a T3 wasnt directed at the over all weight it is the balance thats arse,if you had met me you would realize that I have no trouble holding a rifle with a little heft.And hardening up is what you do when you cant find a better way. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Its me!!!

yes, they come in black

----------


## Wirehunt

Fuck the lighter product. Will the fucking thing be in one piece when it goes flying? 

These are good cans that handle some shit.

----------


## distant stalker

> yes, they come in black


Nice revival of a dead thread for your first post  :Psmiley:

----------


## Bill999

Necro poster  :Have A Nice Day: 

iv missed this one so it was a good revival for me, I wonder 2 years on what is thaught of these cans? 
they look nice, they are not overly light, they seem to work, what is the consensus?

----------


## Bill999

hahaha. awesome.

can they handle the ar15 rate of fire then? a mate with an Ecat is looking at options and he is well, trigger happy.

----------


## yogi

Have any of you guys had alloy suppressors fail and if so then how many rounds have they lasted before failing?

----------


## gimp

I've had my Waitaki one hot enough that it burnt the paint (that I applied) off, 150 rds in half an hour sort of thing, hasn't exploded

----------


## Bill999

quick hold it over the lemon tree

I didnt realise you were in the urea making game tussock, can you give me a good tonne rate?

----------


## kimjon

> Have any of you guys had alloy suppressors fail and if so then how many rounds have they lasted before failing?


Not personally, but I've been running hunting teams for the past 8 years so I see a lot of hunters come and go and they all fire thousands of shots per year. I've witnessed 2 suppressor failures in the last 2 years and both failed in the muzzle brake area with the side wall of the main tube blowing out!

I've bent 2 barrels in the bad old days of can suppressors by falling on the rifle. The bending moment on the end thread is massive and it fucks em real fast! I have also had issues with cans unscrewing and shooting the baffles/end caps out of two can suppressors myself...so I will never put a can type suppressor on one of my rifles ever again.


kj

----------


## Beavis

Mate had an MAE 30cal can fail on the first round because it wasn't welded properly. Ended up a good distance down range.

----------


## Ryan

Thread from the dead!

Does any one run a W.E. suppressor oh their AK? Considering getting one ask interested to see some feedback prior to purchase.

----------


## res

> Thread from the dead!
> 
> Does any one run a W.E. suppressor oh their AK? Considering getting one ask interested to see some feedback prior to purchase.


I have one,only put 350/400 round thru it but it works just fine,I also have one of there .223 cans that has had around 2000 rounds thru it that has been perfect

----------


## res

Only think I will say is that I'm not a fan of the little concave washer that comes with them but it does do it's job-just easy to lose

----------


## savageshooter

Like most suppressors they over cause over gassing in carbines. Im fiddling with an adjustable block to bring that down.

----------


## Ryan

:Thumbsup:

----------


## bluemonsta

Did a 3-gun in the weekend, 50 rounds in 90 seconds through my AR.
Waitaki suppressor was smoking, but no issues at all.

Also had one on my AK, no problems there with sustained fire either.

The paint does bubble and blister, but 10 minutes later comes back to the smooth black finish.

Not the lightest around, but makes it hearing safe without earmuffs, what more do you want?

----------


## Ryan

Not at all worried about what the paint looks like - as long as it's functional that's all I require.

----------


## Nibblet

> Did a 3-gun in the weekend, 50 rounds in 90 seconds through my AR.
> Waitaki suppressor was smoking, but no issues at all.
> 
> Also had one on my AK, no problems there with sustained fire either.
> 
> The paint does bubble and blister, but 10 minutes later comes back to the smooth black finish.
> 
> Not the lightest around, but makes it hearing safe without earmuffs, what more do you want?


Haha yeah just remember not to put it down or touch it. Made that mistake  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

I don't think any suppressor will make your rifle "hearing safe" unless you only run subsonics.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------

